# what is considered a independent company?



## anubis (Mar 13, 2011)

so im seeing that their is huge tax benefit in incorporating a business. but i have a question, my thing is that being an independent business was one of the things i was going to use as leverage over my customer base. going to appeal to hippy type customers and i wanted to know if becoming an corporation would i still be considered an independent company if I was the only one that owned it or had say 2 partners?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you can do it with one person, corp, llc, dba, doesnt matter.


----------



## Ludasmith (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd say as long as you aren't owned by a different corp and not a franchise you'd be considered independent. Hippies are going to understand you still have to follow common business practices.


----------



## anubis (Mar 13, 2011)

good thank dude


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

anubis said:


> their is huge tax benefit in incorporating a business.


Depends on who is in office.


----------

